# Tuross Hols



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

I just got back from 2 weeks at Tuross Head on the NSW south coast.
The lake is fishing very well, even with all the Xmas traffic.
I did more yaksurfing than yakfishing, just one trip up the river for Bass on Fly.










The old man caught this beaut from a tinny. Estimated to be about 14lb and 95+cm in 2 ft of water. I was and am still amazed at the size of it


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaJCX4AAAB9fgAASQGMAmLEokAAv59+gIABoQUyGmjRoPUyGjJoBqp/lE0aaPVDyRpiA0eoQCkFoH4ysDlsng7TaPc6pKMgOLGpWo3PYgtVIGZBTvnsQ/M0r785YGE5hZa1g7QfC6KjYhcTwx6MndrbcV9ZLe+TXkjc8a1lLAlPTCtwaA2cz0BGxCk/4u5IpwoSFEhL8AA==


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

nice shots rod,

that lizard is a ripper.

hey how do u go fly casting from a yak?


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

Thats a howler of a lizard sorry i Mean CROCODILE   
mik


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Ben,
I find fly fishing from the yak fairly easy. For what ever reason, the casting can be very accurate. You just have to strip the line into your lap to keep it from wrapping around trees, weeds etc.

The bass were very tight on the banks and trees so we snagged a few times, but I do that from a tinny anyway :roll:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Monster!

Are flatheads toothy? Or in any way spikey?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWd7v+uEAACvfgAASUIeAAqAglBo/7//gMAD6lYap5J6p+knqPKaeU9NIDTRk9QMAMmmgyGCGmI0YGmiJ6TEU0/VD2ppAGJ6nlCiOLMi0j2v9U01X5XueBGDPJR+k4yj13n3YzbCYgbs1RyKDo5OeuyCtJcjQTnIrKTwViDTPRBE3vViEL84IPe3Qh0hUEM8hqd1ox6ahhpHt1hysscqDGddtsJMqC3J94D0E02IYgE5QHwjxrTRuZ8LjMqpev3g1XGLQ0xaIEyTaRvDGKLnVevGyaZawrfXecCkImXCTDP+sozRHm6mQtFBAo1FHGGF78B2yxGcx6qGjXg6k3BkLuSKcKEhvd/1wgA==


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks red.

Truly a freakish fish, from my standpoint on this side of the Pacific.
They seem voracious, by the reports I've read. I'm intrigued by the beast.

Z


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

They have quite "raspy" teeth as well, that wears the skin out on your fingers if you put them in their mouth... Bad idea.

If you do get spiked by a flatty, the trick is to rub some of the slime from their tail onto the puncture. Stops the pain.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I know of one person who has DIED from the bacteria that covers a flat-head spine.

Be very aware when handling these fish.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Phoenix said:


> I know of one person who has DIED from the bacteria that covers a flat-head spine.
> 
> Be very aware when handling these fish.


are you serious????


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

nice fish well done


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Not bad at all mate thats a serious fish. Good to see you had a well deserved rest.

Milt,


----------



## Greg D (Dec 30, 2005)

Good to see you are still amongst them Rod.

Hope we can catch up for a fish over the coming months.

How are your fly stocks holding up?


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Milt, it was a good break but as always, not long enough.

Greg,
I still have most of the flies you tied for me as I've found the salmon hard to figure out over the past 12 months.
I'd love to catch up and have a fish with ya. Are you over Point Cook side now? Poddy got into some great fish early last week, might be worth a look.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Let me know when youre ready Rod, it would be good to also grab Poddy by the ear and away from the nudie beaches and have a re-union at Point Cook.

Milt,


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Bass congrats Rod, another species to the Cobra'n'fly combo  That flathead is soooo biggg..what a beuat. They truley are top fish 

Zed I think I once read there are around 36 varities of flathead with the dusky models reaching the biggest size (pictured). Apparently they extend from off India to Australia, and can be great surprise predators which burrow into the sand and launch at a breakfast. I have tried this from a pot plant located near a restaurant kitchen door with little effect... so know how hard it is to get the timing right. In shallow/clear water flattie holes or marks can be seen, and the bacteria on the spikes acts as an anti coagulant. Most of the big one's are apparently breeding females. That's about the limit of my flathead rumours and gossip :roll:

Re Point Cook gents, I'm heading back this coming Sat 10/2 for a 6am kick off. I've read those salmon have been working between Point Cook and Werribbee River so would like another look at em...but reckon the luck would have to be ridden hard to find em again. I'll start a Fishing Trippo thread


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Arrrr grrrr I can't do this weekend let me know when your next RDO weekend is and we'll hit the area soon. Good luck mate I'll email you a map of the area with depths a friend did well in between the Point Cook and the RAAF pier a few weeks back. He managed some good pinkies, flatties, a gummy and I think some calamari too in about 4-5m of water.

Milt,


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Cheers Milt, I keep getting jagged on the reef that I now know is there....and keep getting jagged on it...even though I know it's there. Reefy bits and feeble old minds that don't learn are a bad combo :shock:


----------

